# Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.

 I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having. 

 First they have to defend a president who went overseas and lied to our soldiers. 

 Then they have to explain why the president went overseas to into Iraq and didn’t even meet with the leaders of the country there by insulting them terribly.  They are supposed to be our allies. 

 Now you have Republicans on the USMB complaining that Obama didn’t protect our election from the Russians meaning they now agree that the Russians helped get Donald Trump elected. 

Information came out about trumps “bone spurs”.

 Trump says most of the government workers not getting paid are Democrats. So I’m guessing the point is that means it’s OK. 

 And now, because of the surprise visit, and the insult to the leaders of Iraq, they’re demanding the US leave Iraq immediately. 

Iraqi lawmakers demand US withdrawal after Trump visit | Fox News

You can’t write this stuff. It’s impossible to make up.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 27, 2018)

Did the Russians contact ewe?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 27, 2018)

We should honor their request and leave Iraq immediately!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...


*I’m walking around chuckling again and again*
a sign of fanaticism....


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> We should honor their request and leave Iraq immediately!


 Just so Iran could have it. They need the oil.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...



I suspect you spend your days wandering the streets muttering to yourself, occasionally stopping to scream at lampposts or stop signs....


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> ...


 You would know better than anyone what a fanatic is.  Since you see one every time you look in the mirror.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> ...


 If you can’t attack the message, attack the messenger.


----------



## DOTR (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> ...



And every now and then he yells "We got him now!"


----------



## Erinwltr (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...




I didn't  catch the Iraq immediate withdrawal story, thanks for the link.  Yeah, POTUS apologists are in a complete meltdown paroxysm on USMB.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


and yet i can go through a day here without mentioning trump....something you cant do.....because you are a fanatic....and obsessed one at that...


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...




Have a bad day!!


----------



## DOTR (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> And now, because of the surprise visit, and the insult to the leaders of Iraq, they’re demanding the US leave Iraq immediately.
> .



Wow!. We always win with Trump. This is yet another example of why he shouldn't be second guessed.
Welcome home troops!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> *You can’t write this stuff. It’s impossible to make up.*


And yet every day you achieve the impossible and make this stuff up.

Congratulations on a job well done!!  ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 27, 2018)

The president, making a holiday visit to our military,  is under no obligation to turn it into a state visit.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...



Florid TDS, final stages. It ain't pretty


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



You had no message. You posted your usual bitter hatred. Why the fuck did you post your hatred in "humor?"


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...


Good seeing Rump and republicans mired in their own crap


----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 27, 2018)

Do your self a favor and stop taking the rubber off the walls of your cell. You are doing a great disservice to your self. You need to protect the few remaining brain cells you have left.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

You want humor ? OK   
Your republican asses must be jealous of all the shit coming from your mouths


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...


Be careful about that walking around and chuckling to yourself. The men in white coats may drop a net over you.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> We should honor their request and leave Iraq immediately!


I'm ok with that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> You want humor ? OK
> Your republican asses must be jealous of all the shit coming from your mouths



Well, I guess it's about as funny as anything from Colbert, Kimmel, or Fallon.

Hatred has replaced funny for you of the left.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 27, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> ...



Derp is sort of the forum clown shoes. Nobody with a lick of sense takes his nonsense serious


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Trump 'accidentally reveals location and identities of US Navy Seals in Iraq'

 And now Trump exposed seal team five, who they are, and where they are. 

 This day just keeps getting better.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > You want humor ? OK
> ...


Un  unfortunately I must agree  ,,,but that hate was brought on by this pos in our WH and your undying support for whatever crap he says or does


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

And now Trump is saying we could use Iraq as a base if we need to deploy in the Middle East. 

Only the leaders in Iraq are telling Trump they want us out immediately. 

Hilarious!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> And now Trump is saying we could use Iraq as a base if we need to deploy in the Middle East.
> 
> Only the leaders in Iraq are telling Trump they want us out immediately.
> 
> Hilarious!



The bases are already set up in Anbar Province, Derp


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > And now Trump is saying we could use Iraq as a base if we need to deploy in the Middle East.
> ...




Deantard is the definition of dumb. Look up "stupid" in the dictionary and a picture of RDerp is returned...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Be nice, dean has a major problem.

He's trying to decide which of the foxes in his neighborhood is worthy of being a poster on his bedroom wall.

He's down to two choices...








and 






Which of the two above do YOU believe is his dream girl?


----------



## depotoo (Dec 27, 2018)

It is the leader of the Iraqi Construction Alliance party calling  on the Iraqi govt to demand it.  He has been demanding this for quite some time.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


deans message is....i hate trump and anyone who does not agree with me....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> You want humor ? OK
> Your republican asses must be jealous of all the shit coming from your mouths


ed do you laugh when democrats spew shit?...


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Trump 'accidentally reveals location and identities of US Navy Seals in Iraq'
> 
> And now Trump exposed seal team five, who they are, and where they are.
> 
> This day just keeps getting better.


deanrd   Republicans here have no defense for the moron in our WH  only thing they can do is bash hill ,obama and posters   They are cowards that can't face the fact they were dead wrong electing the pervert in charge


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


and along side the definition of "obsessed" and "fanatic".....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump 'accidentally reveals location and identities of US Navy Seals in Iraq'
> ...





edward37 said:


> They are cowards that can't face the fact they were dead wrong electing the pervert in charge



They have an excellent excuse for voting for Trump...






Seriously, what difference did it make?


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


You really don't think our economic well being ,our foreign relationships  would have been on a smoother path?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




I  think by now, HIllary and Bill would have enough in their Swiss accounts, to pay to build a condo on Pluto


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


BUT it was trumps  charity bs  that was taken from him  You know the one he used as his personal checking account


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Trump 'accidentally reveals location and identities of US Navy Seals in Iraq'
> ...


ed people like you and your good buddy dean have nothing to say about how hillary,and her "taint" was the one picked out of much better people in that party to run against trump and his "taint".....you folks gave us this guy.....thanks....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > We should honor their request and leave Iraq immediately!
> ...


We sure dont need their oil


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Harry harry harry   the problem in that election was not only the natural hate republicans have for dems but it was the added burden of all the bs believed by them,,, and the russian help  helped some too


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




and the Clintons that had to return $20,000 worth of things they took from the WH the first time they left.

yea yea, small potatoes for crooks at that level, I know.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



we need to keep the RAPACIOUS, IMPERIALIST  SHIITES in check


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 27, 2018)

Hey, remember when Dean stubbed his toe and he started yelling at "the fucking Republican lamp post" that leaped out at him and "tried to trip me"?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > You want humor ? OK
> ...


so thats a no ed?....democrats can do or say anything they want and you look the other way?...


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Did they get paintings of themselves and pay with money for charity??  How much did they increase our debt? And bill was impeached because he lied under oath about a bj?? Trump would get the chair if he ever testified under oath


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> You really don't think our economic well being ,our foreign relationships  would have been on a smoother path?



Best economy in 70 years.  You Stalinists are dedicated to putting an end to that.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > You really don't think our economic well being ,our foreign relationships  would have been on a smoother path?
> ...



far too true


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


bullshit ed....you guys picked someone that even many in your party did not like,but yet there she was....all through that election i saw many posts here by lefties saying how they dont like hillary,but they hate trump more so they voted for the so called "lessor" of 2 evils....and there was many posts here by righties saying how they dont like trump but they hate hillary more so they did the same thing....the lessor of 2 evil bullshit.....if you wont vote for Lucifer,but you would vote for Dracula,you are still going to get fucked....the Democrats gave us trump ....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Hey, remember when Dean stubbed his toe and he started yelling at "the fucking Republican lamp post" that leaped out at him and "tried to trip me"?


no but i remember when he said his proctologist said he has hemorrhoids and then he was here bitching about those fucking republicans....


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


No !!BS is BS no matter where it comes from   But a mistake is not necessarily BS   When it's repeated over and over again there's a good chance it is


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > You really don't think our economic well being ,our foreign relationships  would have been on a smoother path?
> ...


And you ^%^&%$% can't fn admit Trump was given the golden goose on a platter   while Obama got the shitty remains of a republican dim wit


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh Jeez.
another Hate thread by a weak failure of a black man who blames whitey for all his woes in life

Probably has 17 children...but never met the first one.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 27, 2018)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > We should honor their request and leave Iraq immediately!
> ...


#metoo.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



not me-----you guys too young to remember what happened when we abandoned
Viet Nam?


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ask Trump     Ohhhhhhhhh  thats right he had a boo boo on his foot   lol couldn't make it


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



non-sequitur


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes   They lose even here




About this website

AXIOS.COM

Gallup: The Obamas are America's most admired man and woman
Michelle unseated Hillary Clinton, who topped the list for 17 years.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Liar


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


 Not true. Republicans gave us Trump. And now the entire world is suffering.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Trump 'accidentally reveals location and identities of US Navy Seals in Iraq'

 Trump proves that not only that he doesn’t know what he’s doing but he’s quite possibly a traitor.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Ever notice that republicans never take the blame for any of the crap they cause?  They learned from an old crook to DENY DENY DENY


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



There is no message.  Only your keyboard drool.

I still wonder how you can live with yourself knowing the entire world is laughing at you.

Hell, even your own side tells you to stop trollling.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Ever notice that republicans never take the blame for any of the crap they cause?  They learned from an old crook to DENY DENY DENY



If define "old crook" as "the left wing of the democratic party"....I would agree.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Live with himself??? When you republicans voted for the lowest sharkshit in the ocean in trump??


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Ever notice that republicans never take the blame for any of the crap they cause?  They learned from an old crook to DENY DENY DENY





edward37 said:


> They learned from an old crook to DENY DENY DENY



Clinton?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




What lie?

Clintons Return White House Furniture


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever notice that republicans never take the blame for any of the crap they cause?  They learned from an old crook to DENY DENY DENY
> ...


Will  one good thing about you  is you are predictable   I was wondering when you'd come back with that    That said might not have a chance again but happy New Year  and good health to you and yours


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



And beat you with him.

How can you live with yourself.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Hurts a lot  but my question to you is how can you look in the mirror knowing you and your trumpettes put this garbage, this low life human being ,in our WH ?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



How can you look in the mirror, knowing "the most qualified candidate, EVER", lost to him?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


no people like you gave us trump because you worshiped fucking hillary not being able to see she was not a very good pick......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Ever notice that republicans never take the blame for any of the crap they cause?  They learned from an old crook to DENY DENY DENY


neither do democrats ed....politicians will do whatever they have to do,to somehow keep their slimy skin clean.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


thanks to you guys giving us another low sharkshit as a chioce.....


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Believe me will ,it ain't easy   BUT if the pos can say the market is a great buy and it goes up 1000 points I may have to reconsider my feelings about him


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


At least ours didn't grab pussy


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


how do you know?....


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


An educated guess


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It's not me the entire world is laughing at fool.

Duh!

Don't you watch the news?


It's bad enough lying in front of the troops.  They  have to remain respectfully quiet.

Another matter altogether to be laughed at in the UN by the entire world.

Pitiful,
just
pitiful.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Trump will give many laughs for the next 2 years if he lasts that long


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


whether she grabbed pussy or not.....she was a poor choice....


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Medical Screenings Ordered After 2nd Migrant Child Dies in US Custody

When we say Republicans only care about the fetus and not the baby, they prove us right.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Please Harry HTF could she be worse than trump?  In her worst day day,without all the repub BS about her, she is heads and shoulders better than this trump garbage and his brood


----------



## The Purge (Dec 27, 2018)

Here's the Halfrican, defacing government property....what, no OUTRAGE????


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Excuse me I have to purge myself


----------



## The Purge (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Excuse me I have to purge myself


Let CNN help you....

_*"CNN Decries U.S. Troops in Iraq
Who Had Their MAGA Hats Signed by Trump...."




*_


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


ed if you cant get the point i have been trying to make then you might as well go have lunch with dean.....just make sure he pays.....


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

but hats obama signed were reg army hats  not some maga bs trump hats


----------



## The Purge (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> but hats obama signed were reg army hats  not some maga bs trump hats


Defacing govt property....a misdemeanor, at least!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> but hats obama signed were reg army hats  not some maga bs trump hats


ed why do you think they wanted him to sign the red caps over the reg army caps?....


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


dinner out with the family I pay,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,always


The Purge said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > but hats obama signed were reg army hats  not some maga bs trump hats
> ...


Arrest him


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > but hats obama signed were reg army hats  not some maga bs trump hats
> ...


Because he told them he gave them a 10% raise??


----------



## The Purge (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


He pulled an Al Gore... he misspoke!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


*dinner out with the family I pay,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,always*
dean is family?....have you considered getting him help?.....Dr. Vinnie Boombatz i hear is a great psychiatrist...he helped Rodney Dangerfield...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


come on ed you said you are like 100 years old....you cant be that in the dark...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



First, I am not a Trumpster.

I don't like the guy....never have.

But I voted for him.  

And I wasn't concerned.  This country has survived worse (Al Gore as VP...Obama as POTUS).

We are surviving Trump and will survive the next moron in the WH.

And the next POTUS is bound to be a moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



You deny your own side tells you stop trolling ?

And yes, the entire USMB world laughs at you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Medical Screenings Ordered After 2nd Migrant Child Dies in US Custody
> 
> When we say Republicans only care about the fetus and not the baby, they prove us right.



The border patrol is a republican organization ?

You really are one stupid hack.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...




From the link..


Qais Khazali, the head of the Iran-backed Asaib Ahl al-Haq militia that fought key battles against IS in north Iraq, promised on Twitter that Parliament would vote to expel U.S. forces from Iraq, *or the militia and others would force them out by "other means."*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> At least ours didn't grab pussy



Hillary? 

Far more than Trump ever did. Sure, the women looked like Janet Reno, but Hillary has had more pussy than Trump ever dreamed of.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




The entire forum is, RDerp..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...




You plan to spend the 4 after his reelection in 2020 crying, like you have the last two years?


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I've been to Dangerfields  many years ago


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


If he gets re elected ,,,,shoot me please


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't care if he met with their leaders.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 27, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


82 jan 6   and as sharp as a 50 year old and as  healthy


----------



## PredFan (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> 
> I’m walking around chuckling again and again at the day the Republicans are having.
> 
> ...



How's the weather in your made up world? If you ever make it to reality, we'll both read this OP of yours and laaaaauuugh.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> If he gets re elected ,,,,shoot me please



Stench of liberalism!

Another demanding others do that which they will not do for themselves.

Sad.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


but yet you have no idea of why they would get those red caps signed over the regular caps?...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Only if you commies are dumb enough to start shooting first.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

PredFan said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious! Republicans are having a bad day in so many ways.
> ...


I couldn't make up what Trump and the Republicans do.

No one would believe it.

That's why I post links.  Most of the time with video.

Seeing and hearing is believing.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 27, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



With pleasure.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 27, 2018)

deanrd said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Most of the time, your video has nothing to do with your subject.

Which is only partisan butthurt on your part.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Not true.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Very little of what you post has any relation to facts.

You are a creature of hate.  You spew Nazi propaganda from Thinkprogess, CNN, DailyKOS and other vile fascist hate sites. It's all you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




You or one of your fellow fascists make up virtually everything you post about Trump.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


 CNN is a fascist hate site?

 The truth is I get a lot of my information from Fox and Richard Spencer and Steve Bannon and Donald Trump himself and other leaders of the Republican Party.

 Just post what they put out there and watch right wingers scream liar.

 It’s odd if you think about it. Republicans follow these people without question and then when you post their positions they scream liar. Makes you wonder what they’re actually following.

 If Republicans didn’t believe what I post they would say why instead they attack the messenger.

 It’s pitiful. 

It’s just pitiful.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2018)

Republicans have a possible indictment of their president and the irreparable damage to their party that would result


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have a possible indictment of their president and the irreparable damage to their party that would result


And they deserve every bit of it   Never in my memory has an ah president tried so hard to divide America


----------



## depotoo (Dec 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have a possible indictment of their president and the irreparable damage to their party that would result


Alan Dershowitz -“The Justice Department has twice ruled in a long extensive memo, which I just read this morning, for the second or third time, stating clearly that the president cannot be indicted, prosecuted, and tried while serving in office. The only mechanism the Constitution provides is that he could be impeached, and once impeached and removed from office, he can then be charged with a criminal trial. But a sitting president cannot — according to the Justice Department, be tried.”


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> CNN is a fascist hate site?



One of the worst. The Heinreich Himmlers at CNN have utterly no regard for integrity and fact.



> The truth is I get a lot of my information from Fox and Richard Spencer and Steve Bannon and Donald Trump himself and other leaders of the Republican Party.



Yet the only thing you  ever link to is radical left hate sites. Funny dat..... 



> Just post what they put out there and watch right wingers scream liar.



95% of what you post is absurdly false. You take distortions and half-truths from the hate sites and put your own special RDerp spin on them.



> It’s odd if you think about it. Republicans follow these people without question and then when you post their positions they scream liar. Makes you wonder what they’re actually following.
> 
> If Republicans didn’t believe what I post they would say why instead they attack the messenger.
> 
> ...



Yawn,

You live in a Stalinist fantasy. What you post, including the above, has no relation to fact or reality.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have a possible indictment of their president and the irreparable damage to their party that would result




Ooohhhh, so you Commies *GOT HIM NOW?*

Well how about that....



Think if democrats put one tenth the effort into finding solutions that you do into treason, what a productive world this would be.....

Ah, but you're just fucking traitors...


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a possible indictment of their president and the irreparable damage to their party that would result
> ...


Solutions?? A member of the fiscal responsibility party speaks about dems finding solutions?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



What they attack are your sorry stupid conclusions.

Which really are no conclusions...they are more wet dreams.

I watch Trump and know he is a moron.  Do I care ?  Not at all.

He isn't damaging the country so I really am not worried.  

You, somehow think the US can't survive him.  Well, it survived Obama.  It can survive him.  

In fact it is doing quite well.

You have your underwear up you buttcrack over all kinds of stuff nobody cares about.

You keep saying pitiful.

I would agree that describes you to the molecule.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans have a possible indictment of their president and the irreparable damage to their party that would result
> ...



You were gone for eight years while Obama screwed things up ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Republicans have a possible indictment of their president and the irreparable damage to their party that would result



Not in the least.  

Granted the party is a mess....

But we still beat you, hold the WH, the senate, and have appointed two good judges.

So, you party is an even bigger mess.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Just look at your Avatar.

You could not smear Kavenaugh with a 30 year old crap story (that nobody cared about anyway.....even if it were true).

He's on the SCOTUS.

And you are still holding your ass with both hands.

We are moving on.

You are stuck in your buttcrackhurt.

Pitiful.....to the max.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes the 75 straight months of 6 digit job gains and a great stock market were horrible   Add in a 4% unemployment rate down from a republican 9%  and the highest ever vote total  and we have a complete screw up


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Solutions?? A member of the fiscal responsibility party speaks about dems finding solutions?



How many times since 2015 have you fucking piece of shit traitor Marxists claimed "Trump IZ DUN, we got him...?"

With all the energy you put into treason, think if you piles of shit put that energy into something decent?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Great Stock Market?

The market has made more gains since MONDAY than it did under 8 years of Queer Barry.


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Solutions?? A member of the fiscal responsibility party speaks about dems finding solutions?
> ...


The days of The House protecting the scum are over  He might last 2 more years but will forever be thought of as an embarrassment  to America, republican party, and all the nitwits who supported him


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


How'd it end up for the year??  give or take another day?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



HERPADERP

Yeah, you GOT HIM NOW...


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Talk to me after 75 subpoenas make trump wet his pants   with darling moron children get indicted


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Year isn't over yet, Comrade.

240 more on the DJIA and the year ends up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Torquemada loves to torture the children of his victims. But Trump is the president. Yes, you traitors have declared Torquemada the most powerful man in the world, far more powerful than the president.

Fuck with Trumps kids and I suspect you traitor fucks will find out just how wrong you really are...


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Hope it goes up another 1000  Top stocks I have are AAPL MSFT FB and SQ  Owned them at their highs and never sold them,,,,,,,,,,,so I'm a loser this year


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Want to see him go bonkers   He's half way there


----------



## edward37 (Dec 28, 2018)

his kids and Ivankas husband are con artists too  Just not as good as Don


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Of course, you need to say that.  Most of it was just the economy returning have a significant recession (but not as bad as Reagans).  So, giving Obama credit is ignorant.  His net on the stock market was about 2,000 points.  A meager gain compared to most.

But, you were talking about dividing America.  Didn't take your ADD meds ?

Obama is the reason we have Trump.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



You are a loser every year.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 28, 2018)

deanrd said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Nothing you ever post is in any way true. At least you are consistent.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 28, 2018)

And by the way, not only am I having a good day, I'm having a great year, just like last year. My health is great, my wife is beautiful, my kids are successful, my job pays very well, I have several hobbies that I like a lot, and lefties are getting bitch-slapped by reality on a daily basis.

Life is good.


----------

